# here my pics of my wheelchair with me in it&can tell me what u all think of it?



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

heres pic of my new wheelchair&with me in it.
can u all tell me what u think of it&me in it if u like?

my wheelchair is blue&black&has recliner back&head rest to rest my head.
oh i had be dressed up as i in wheelchair lol in the pics...
plus also tryed got birds in with me near them lol 

oh also u can bid for wheelchair&me lol if u like


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

its got see threw cover on groves of wheels


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are great pictures Erica, love the new wheels it looks more comfortable than the last one you had  you look very nice in them pics


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

more pics of me ..
me in my loundge restin in my new wheelchair


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> more pics of me ..
> me in my loundge restin in my new wheelchair


what sort of boots ya wearing???


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very good pictures erica,,, and if its comfortable and your happy,thats all that matters,,,,,very nice,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

garryd said:


> what sort of boots ya wearing???


are you wearing Huggs Boots erica?????
I ask cuase ii bought my daughter some for xmass!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> are you wearing Huggs Boots erica?????
> I ask cuase ii bought my daughter some for xmass!


im wearin new fashshion boots what are out at min..
there winter ones&have wool in side them but there long too upto on u.

but i dont no what there called so all i no is there in fashion


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> very good pictures erica,,, and if its comfortable and your happy,thats all that matters,,,,,very nice,,,,,,,,,,,


i tryed do bid on this but wouldent do it even thou i clicked on bid when i did post.

can u click on bid for me so people can bid aswell as talk on this post so more fun


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> im wearin new fashshion boots what are out at min..
> there winter ones&have wool in side them but there long too upto on u.
> 
> but i dont no what there called so all i no is there in fashion


 They will nice and warm


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> They will nice and warm


my feet still like ice with them on even thou there wool inside them


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> they are great pictures Erica, love the new wheels it looks more comfortable than the last one you had  you look very nice in them pics


i tried my best to get good pics.put best ones on here


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> Nice new wheels Erica!


what do u like about the wheels??


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> what sort of boots ya wearing???


u not even said nothin about my wheelchair.as u only asked about my boots i have on lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice pics eria, u look nice in them  no skudding around in that thing of urs


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> I think they're great!
> 
> The whole thing looks real comfy...


well on the wheels i have see threw cover on it so its over all the groves.

this wheelchair is alot confertable then other wheelchair i had plus its bit light weight&bit more lighter then other one i had&recline back so i can sit back as other one had sit up all time so was unconfertable as sitin uo hurts stumuc more as i in alot pain with it..


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> u not even said nothin about my wheelchair.as u only asked about my boots i have on lol


I think they're great!

The whole thing looks real comfy


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Nice pics eria, u look nice in them  no skudding around in that thing of urs


lol be no skiddin at all as i not strong enoght my hands&wrists to do that as there weak&hurt my hands&wrists...
wish i could get more help lol...

need engenine on here to make it even beter lol need power pack on it but i no its No so have stay this way


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> I think they're great!
> 
> The whole thing looks real comfy


what about me how i look as u asked see pic of me lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> what about me how i look as u asked see pic of me lol


Yeah you look nice


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

c ya later all x


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> c ya later all x


c ya mate


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> c ya later all x


bye bye


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> c ya mate


u look good in ur pic too


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> u look good in ur pic too


thanks Erica


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> thanks Erica


was u rugby player any chance lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> was u rugby player any chance lol


no ...


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> no ...


i dont no why thought that lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Congratulations on a new whieelcjair, Erica! You look really comfy.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

trust you to say something like that,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> trust you to say something like that,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


it's been deleted. wHY? I dont know!!


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

strange how collie didn't delete


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Magik said:


> strange how collie didn't delete


was u bein naugty lol.
men eh i dont no


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> was u bein naugty lol.
> men eh i dont no


 you would have found it funny but the moderators decided you wouldn't


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Magik said:


> you would have found it funny but the moderators decided you wouldn't


depends what u said thou.maybe was funny too u but not too others or me cos i disabled...
must be about me&wheelchair lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> Nothing new for magika eh Erica!


thats what i thiught lol must been rude lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> thats what i thiught lol must been rude lol


It had nothing to do with ur disabilitys beleve me erica 

more along the rude lines


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> depends what u said thou.maybe was funny too u but not too others or me cos i disabled...
> must be about me&wheelchair lol


it wasn't bout your wheelchair... wheelchair is fine.. it wasn't even about you... but I cant say or the forum nazis might ban me again!!!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Magik said:


> it wasn't bout your wheelchair... wheelchair is fine.. it wasn't even about you... but I cant say or the forum nazis might ban me again!!!


lol cos if it was abou chair i would get u done for discrimnation lol.

only kidding but some do it...

ur rude lad then but dont tell me cos u dont want get band so be good lol


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> lol cos if it was abou chair i would get u done for discrimnation lol.
> 
> only kidding but some do it...
> 
> ur rude lad then but dont tell me cos u dont want get band so be good lol


trust me erica I dont discriminate... just ask collie,,,, haha


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Magik said:


> trust me erica I dont discriminate... just ask collie,,,, haha


 your a bad chavie lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Magik said:


> trust me erica I dont discriminate... just ask collie,,,, haha


lol u be done by now if u did believe me lol.

u joke thats thats ue disacrimation bein funny&rude lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes very bad


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Yes very bad


when am i getting this picture the


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

garryd said:


> when am i getting this picture the


Shorly, gonna go in a min to dry me hair that ive been threatnin to do for the last hours odd .
u did another have ya?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Shorly, gonna go in a min to dry me hair that ive been threatnin to do for the last hours odd .
> u did another have ya?


had my hair washed today aswell&dryed..


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> had my hair washed today aswell&dryed..


wish i had someone to do that for me...i h8 fooking about wiv my hair


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> wish i had someone to do that for me...i h8 fooking about wiv my hair


shave it off!!! I love my women bald!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> had my hair washed today aswell&dryed..


look magik .Ericas got all dolled up for ya mate 
I thought you said you would like to show her your club


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> look magik .Ericas got all dolled up for ya mate
> I thought you said you would like to show her your club


lol ur kidding ant u as i not soo lucky..
i wish lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> wish i had someone to do that for me...i h8 fooking about wiv my hair


im head so so hate my hair bein brushed&dryed..

i hate carrers doin it but they have too cos my hairs so thick&my wrists&hands hurt&weak so struggle brush my own hair so i have to have help.but i hate others doin it as head sore too..


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Magik said:


> shave it off!!! I love my women bald!


The way u chavys carry on itsa wonder it aint fell out .

from the THICK ONE!


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> The way u chavys carry on itsa wonder it aint fell out .
> 
> from the THICK ONE!


you aint thick xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Magik said:


> you aint thick xxx


........


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> ........


i only said that coz u did.....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Magik said:


> i only said that coz u did.....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


And u sid it be4 me 

its ok tho coz i know im a divvy  thats me...they ether like me for it or they dont .


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> And u sid it be4 me
> 
> its ok tho coz i know im a divvy  thats me...they ether like me for it or they dont .


and i like so chill out!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Magik said:


> and i like so chill out!


Shut ya pipehole... thats being polite


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Shut ya pipehole... thats being polite


you dont have to be polite with me babe?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Magik said:


> you dont have to be polite with me babe?


I know that....


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

hes a flirt eh lol.men good at that


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> hes a flirt eh lol.men good at that


Hes an expert erica ...


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Hes an expert erica ...


tell me i no&can see that lol with way he talks


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah you watch him erica,, dont let him sweet talk you,,, you put him in his place,,,,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> yeah you watch him erica,, dont let him sweet talk you,,, you put him in his place,,,,


im good at that as just put one lad in hos place&i stuck up for myself lol no messing with me lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> im good at that as just put one lad in hos place&i stuck up for myself lol no messing with me lol


well done,,,, good for you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Magik said:


> you dont have to be polite with me babe?


or me babe


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

garryd said:


> or me babe


you talkin to me or loe?.....n*b jockey!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Magik said:


> you talkin to me or loe?.....n*b jockey!


loe,you corey sucker


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

garryd said:


> loe,you corey sucker


hahaha


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

hi im back been buisy lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> hi im back been buisy lol


Allo erica  u ok tonight?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Allo erica  u ok tonight?


been quite i no lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

been taken pic of my bird for two hours.he makes it hard cos he hates camera.
i couldent get him back in cage as gettin late so i was tryin show him how back in&what does he do jum on my arm&my hands full scratches lol.this is african grey parrot i mean.
plus my mobile camera wasent working so had find my other camera but prob is the pics too big.but other camera phone if was workin thr pics are smaller so bit gutted all that time&me full scratches lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

thats kwl...i think  u will haveta put some pictures up of the lil sod


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> thats kwl...i think  u will haveta put some pictures up of the lil sod


i manage get one up.a funny one of my african grey showin off.all hiss fethers out when i wistled at him lol.so have look at my new picits in photo gallarry&u can comment next to pic if u like..

i just cant put pic next to post as ones i took of him are too big the pixels


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> thats kwl...i think  u will haveta put some pictures up of the lil sod


yep he is sod when he wants me.has his moments but dont they all lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

yep they sure do lol.

even i ave me moments.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> yep he is sod when he wants me.has his moments but dont they all lol


erica when was the last time you went on a date?????????


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> erica when was the last time you went on a date?????????


i dont even no what date is lol??


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> yep they sure do lol.
> 
> even i ave me moments.


have u seen my new pic i took of african grey.its in photo gallarry.
i wistlein at him&he showed of so thats what he dose if i wistle at him.
can comment on my pic under pic if u like.
ur fav sod pot bird lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

ill go have a look in a sec coz im leaving now  ill comment for ya eric x x
night xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> ill go have a look in a sec coz im leaving now  ill comment for ya eric x x
> night xxxxxxxxx


im tied myself&think i need go bed..


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

night sleepwell ones who up lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

good night both


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> good night both


i am still here


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

me too  not tired at all tonight


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

good night


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

been in bed nearly all day as tied&weak with my pains&heath.drivein me up wall..

i just thought i come on&say hi...
but its gettin late lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

LOL so whts new in the late departmant? lol we always talk at night, like ....we ARE THE NOCTURNAL ONES LOL x x


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL so whts new in the late departmant? lol we always talk at night, like ....we ARE THE NOCTURNAL ONES LOL x x


i mean this is proper late...
i normally on alot earlyer about tea time ish.
but i only just come online since last night as been in bed all day sort off


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> i mean this is proper late...
> i normally on alot earlyer about tea time ish.
> but i only just come online since last night as been in bed all day sort off


Yar i normally see ya on sometimes inday.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Yar i normally see ya on sometimes inday.


not too day as i only just come on....

i soo tied&drained with this agney pain&sfeelin sick&ytoms go with it...
so i fell asleep in day time.

i got up for carer&did care then she went so i went back bed..so been in bed all day sort off??


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> not too day as i only just come on....
> 
> i soo tied&drained with this agney pain&sfeelin sick&ytoms go with it...
> so i fell asleep in day time.
> ...


Awww must be terrible for ya 

hows the pets? that parrot of urs still whistleing at ya? hehe


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> not too day as i only just come on....
> 
> i soo tied&drained with this agney pain&sfeelin sick&ytoms go with it...
> so i fell asleep in day time.
> ...


what sort of carers do you have is it socail services or private?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

clair do u know alot about social services etc?

coz if ya do i wanna ask u somethink regarding erica.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

its private lol but social service involved to keep eye on me&make sure carers doin job properly cos i vurable as get told it


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> clair do u know alot about social services etc?
> 
> coz if ya do i wanna ask u somethink regarding erica.


yeah i do ....


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> clair do u know alot about social services etc?
> 
> coz if ya do i wanna ask u somethink regarding erica.


i hate social services as been threw alot with them


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

clair , erica has been trying for an electric wheelchair but they say she isnt entitled to one.
the things she has wrong with her surly shes entitled to one?
what can she do?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Awww must be terrible for ya
> 
> hows the pets? that parrot of urs still whistleing at ya? hehe


when i was in bed.my parrot was wistlein at me&then cat meowin for me so all at it at once but its funny at times...
so tryed talkin them from my bed&parrot was calling me Mummy&sayin Wow&wistling at me...


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> its private lol but social service involved to keep eye on me&make sure carers doin job properly cos i vurable as get told it


i work for a private care company i love my job i got back off maternity leave early because i miss it start back next saturday 5 months early! i work with adult disabled and elderly ans i work on weekends on out of hours phone its a great job


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> clair , erica has been trying for an electric wheelchair but they say she isnt entitled to one.
> the things she has wrong with her surly shes entitled to one?
> what can she do?


eriac should have a social work who can argue her case, failing that a letter to social services requesting a visit from a OT should do as they can sort these thing out easy its suprising what an Occuaption Therapist can get done


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

so u classed as carer but social services employ the care company..


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

been there no luck...no no no sayin every pesron from social services plus i have social worker&she gets told what do so not down to her


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

seen there OT&physios...
plus other people they refered me too so can fight for my care as i cant cope with no care as been in care all life&have personal needs&so on...


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> so u classed as carer but social services employ the care company..


i work for a good care company who has majority of social services contracts around here and they do genuinely care if you are stuggling to be heard eric pm me and i can involve my manages who would go out there way to advices and help you ,so you are hepled as much as you need to be


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

i have a social worker&i have care company...
i have two social serices workin togther to get care hours.im with learning disabilties as i have one&also phyical disabiltis.so bit confusein as i dont just come under one tea cos say i have different needs


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

i must got to bed erica im tired but i will message you tomorrow take care good nite all


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

goodnight clair, thx for answering me question and helping erica x x


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> goodnight clair, thx for answering me question and helping erica x x


have guss whos just phoned .that lad pesterin me.hes messaged it on voice mail message..he said in vioce mail:

have i gave his phone number out....

but i havent hes tryin get me talk to him thats what hes doin....


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

see ya tomoe erica x x nocturnal and all that,, sleep well x x


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> see ya tomoe erica x x nocturnal and all that,, sleep well x x


night sleepwellx


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> night sleepwellx


x x x x x xx x x x


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> x x x x x xx x x x


hi i just come online lol..
i beter sort my birds out before i chatter non stop lol.

whats that sayin.its good to talk.
but too me no mater what i do lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hello erica,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> hello erica,,,,,,,,,,,,


hi.
did u go to dog show


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

no im watching it on telly now,,,,see who wins,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> no im watching it on telly now,,,,see who wins,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


had get cat as was cryin for me he dosent like leavein me for min so hes mardy lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhhh bless him,, he loves you then,,,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> ahhhhh bless him,, he loves you then,,,


all time crys for me.my nebours keep nockin on door compliain cos cat cryin for me which i said hes only out for few hours then hes in...

after 5 mins bein out he crys for me but ge has to do hos buissness.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

take no notice of your neighbours,, he loves you and dont want to leave you,,,,,,,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> take no notice of your neighbours,, he loves you and dont want to leave you,,,,,,,


i no he does loads.hes on my lap now&he keeps needing me&kissin me lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhhhh, he is good company for you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> i no he does loads.hes on my lap now&he keeps needing me&kissin me lol


Thats priceless!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

thankgoodness for pets who love us&show it in there own way&they dont answer u back&not watchin u where u goin&so on.
plus they dont answer u back...


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> thankgoodness for pets who love us&show it in there own way&they dont answer u back&not watchin u where u goin&so on.
> plus they dont answer u back...


Give me a pet anyday over kids lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lol I feel the same way some days lol the ones that end in a y

just kidding well almost


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Give me a pet anyday over kids lol


what my cheacky mare african grey off mine lol..

i couldent get him in his cage as he was flyin on floor&then tryed sit on my wheelchir wheel which i in it...
was funny thou


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> lol I feel the same way some days lol the ones that end in a y


lmao


sexy erica said:


> what my cheacky mare african grey off mine lol..
> 
> i couldent get him in his cage as he was flyin on floor&then tryed sit on my wheelchir wheel which i in it...
> was funny thou


ya parrot sounds quite a caracter.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

sorry all im off to bed, had quite a poxy night  toodles x x x xx x x


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> lmao
> 
> ya parrot sounds quite a caracter.


hes right one tell u..
he squaks at me if i say No if hes bein naughty..
hes handful&hes like 5 year old child


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> sorry all im off to bed, had quite a poxy night  toodles x x x xx x x


ow u leavein us not seen much u today..

noght sleepwell.i think i go bed myself as i tied&drained


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> sorry all im off to bed, had quite a poxy night  toodles x x x xx x x


why such a poxy night  night night


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> ow u leavein us not seen much u today..
> 
> noght sleepwell.i think i go bed myself as i tied&drained


hi&good evening all lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Erica!...........................................


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

hello my erica  u just rised ?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> hello my erica  u just rised ?


from the dead yep lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> from the dead yep lol


lol know the feeling hehehe, how are u this very evening ??


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> lol know the feeling hehehe, how are u this very evening ??


to tell u truth i peed off&want kill that lad.hes hurt me more...
hes took all stufff of me today he gave me&also took mobile he gave me so took everythin he gave me..
so i fumeing&need cheering up as cant believe he would do that


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> to tell u truth i peed off&want kill that lad.hes hurt me more...
> hes took all stufff of me today he gave me&also took mobile he gave me so took everythin he gave me..
> so i fumeing&need cheering up as cant believe he would do that


awwwww i know its agrrovting but try to forget him x xhes took all the stuff back so u no longer have to deal with the idiot, thts a good thing yes


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> awwwww i know its agrrovting but try to forget him x xhes took all the stuff back so u no longer have to deal with the idiot, thts a good thing yes


but he still nos my phone number&he keep pesterin me as he digs u back sayin have i done this&if i say no he will carry on and on about it...
he likes to corse argument&he likes take moods on me


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> but he still nos my phone number&he keep pesterin me as he digs u back sayin have i done this&if i say no he will carry on and on about it...
> he likes to corse argument&he likes take moods on me


well wot u need to do is , when he rings, hang up, simple as that  he will get the message in the end


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> well wot u need to do is , when he rings, hang up, simple as that  he will get the message in the end


hes a silly kid&needs grow up..but hes older then me...
but if my phone goes i pick it up&goes quite&then if i say hi then its him.cos i tryed that cos hes crafty he waits for me answer..plus he keeps sending silly messages from him of his house phone so get voice mail thats so anoyin too. 
if people ring no numbers come up so hard no who it is..


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> well wot u need to do is , when he rings, hang up, simple as that  he will get the message in the end


hi wellcome back


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

hey erica, we are all up in the birmingham meet thread hun x x x


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

not many of us tonight tho.....


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> hey erica, we are all up in the birmingham meet thread hun x x x


but i wont be goin there lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> but i wont be goin there lol


awww wish u could come  ur great as x


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> awww wish u could come  ur great as x


agree.....................................


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> awww wish u could come  ur great as x


cant cos i need support goin out&cos i dont get enought care well i cant go?as due lack support so its not cos i dont want to as i have my reason


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> cant cos i need support goin out&cos i dont get enought care well i cant go?as due lack support so its not cos i dont want to as i have my reason


yep see wht u are saying


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> yep see wht u are saying


alot think i dont want go cos i dont.cos i have suppot&care needs so have think that in mind so makes it inpossiable for me go inless i had more care but for now i have not enoght support so house bound cos of lack support..


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

we know you would come if you could erica, its not your fault


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> yep see wht u are saying


hi to u&all.
i just come online lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hello Erica how are you today?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> hello Erica how are you today?


my mates here from school.not other lad hes not commin near me cos mate will kill him.
my mates here we been mates for 20 years now as we met in school...


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> my mates here from school.not other lad hes not commin near me cos mate will kill him.
> my mates here we been mates for 20 years now as we met in school...


it must be nice to have your friend visit, I'm glad to hear you got shot of that other pain in the rear


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> my mates here from school.not other lad hes not commin near me cos mate will kill him.
> my mates here we been mates for 20 years now as we met in school...


wow thats nice erica  is he/she nice to ya?

say hiiiiiiiii to ya m8 from me x x x x x  wooohoooo ericas m8


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> wow thats nice erica  is he/she nice to ya?
> 
> say hiiiiiiiii to ya m8 from me x x x x x  wooohoooo ericas m8


hes a he.plus he said hi to u...
im ur mates too


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> hes a he.plus he said hi to u...
> im ur mates too


corse ur our m8 ya nutta  we love talking to u, ur a fav nocturnal freind lol x x x


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> corse ur our m8 ya nutta  we love talking to u, ur a fav nocturnal freind lol x x x


i no im nutter lol i must off been being friends with that other bull&gobbie lad...


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hello erica,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> hello erica,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


hi.what u upto??


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

im cooking some fish for my tea,,,,,,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> im cooking some fish for my tea,,,,,,


fish is good for u.what u haveing with it?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i cant make up my mind,, what do you think,,,,salad or chips,,,,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> i cant make up my mind,, what do you think,,,,salad or chips,,,,


oven chips is healthyer then fried.
or salad but i find sallad boarning lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

salad is abit boring,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> i cant make up my mind,, what do you think,,,,salad or chips,,,,


both, i do both  its lishussss


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> both, i do both  its lishussss


im eating chicken&beans&oven chips...
but i cant eat it all as my stumuc never wants to eat&puts me off food..


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> salad is abit boring,,,,,,


well oven chips then so thats u answer as u said dont no if to have chips or salad..

but salad is quicker but its boaring lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

only ate some of the fish,, found a bone in it,,,i hate that put me off,


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> only ate some of the fish,, found a bone in it,,,i hate that put me off,


know what u mean, trying to find it amungsed the food in ya mouth,,, enuff to make ya gag lol.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah,, put me right off,,yuk,................


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

hair is the worst, no lie, even if it was my own it turns my guts no end.
i proper vilently throw up, me kids luv it, find it funny the gits lol.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yep hairs,,my hair someone elses hair or dog hair,,,,,,awwww i feel sick now,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

i dont takes a lot to put me off my food lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ha ha ha,, but what about your drink vixie,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

keep them on me so nothing goes wrong no one touches me drink lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

good girl,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> yeah,, put me right off,,yuk,................


i hate bones too.thats why i try not eat fish with bones in but u still find one lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> hair is the worst, no lie, even if it was my own it turns my guts no end.
> i proper vilently throw up, me kids luv it, find it funny the gits lol.


i found hair in my food yesterday&i couldent eat it then yuck...
must off been my carers hair as they ones who cook my food&they dont wear i hate or nothing..


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

even if you are really careful you still find bones,, its not nice,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

i can pick dog hairs of me grub lol, ( i mean like lil bull terrier hair ) not long sort , its the human sort i cant hack


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I dont like human hair in my food its just not right lol most people with pets have come across a pet hair or 2 at some point


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I dont like human hair in my food its just not right lol most people with pets have come across a pet hair or 2 at some point


yep, most pet hairs are ok as long as the aint long lol.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i cant believe we are having a conversation about hair in food,!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

we must be bored lmao.

and i fill sick at the thort lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah me to,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

how sad are you lot


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

very lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

i was tryin look for that made dress lol..
be somewhere but cant see it as i blind as bat...
my eye sight realy bad as got see eye specialist cos i strugglein see even with glasses on..
been wearing glasses all time since i was 16.but eyes sight goin worser worse over years.but now i alot worser even with glasses on..
if i dont ware glases everything blurred so scarry.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> very lol


If you saw me at the mo I am trying hard not to fall off the chair I am absolutely hanging didn't get a lot of sleep last night  and up early with Tich this morning - then forgot her this afternoon oops so very very sleepy


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

look for it tomorrow or get your helper to look for you,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> If you saw me at the mo I am trying hard not to fall off the chair I am absolutely hanging didn't get a lot of sleep last night  and up early with Tich this morning - then forgot her this afternoon oops so very very sleepy


lol I bet she wasnt pleased  you will have to try and get some more sleep tonight so your memory improves


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> lol I bet she wasnt pleased  you will have to try and get some more sleep tonight so your memory improves





colliemerles said:


> look for it tomorrow or get your helper to look for you,


What for my memory LOL


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lol well i need help finding mine i have no recolection what-so-ever where I put it


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> lol well i need help finding mine i have no recolection what-so-ever where I put it


Was supposed to do a whole host of things today and didn't do any of them including booking my car in for a service before I go away to Jersey next week


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

whoops, are you going to a dog show?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> whoops, are you going to a dog show?


Yep a three day competition the girls have won it overall for the last three years travel across week thursday and come home the following Tuesday so must get it done soon


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

long trip the girls are very good at competing arent they you must be very proud, wish them luck for me wont you


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> long trip the girls are very good at competing arent they you must be very proud, wish them luck for me wont you


Yeah will do normally travel down to the ferry the night before and sleep on the docks taking about 5 dogs and an extra kid this year so got to work out cages and so on in the car, I am borrowing dogs over there - they use me to train their youngsters


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> Yeah will do normally travel down to the ferry the night before and sleep on the docks taking about 5 dogs and an extra kid this year so got to work out cages and so on in the car, I am borrowing dogs over there - they use me to train their youngsters


sounds like hard work but fun too,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

im off to bed.night all sleepwellx


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

sleepwell erica x x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

good night Erica


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> good night Erica


i was goin bed cos our friend went off but shes back on so i stay on for bit the i go bed as need be up earlyer as got do my food shop with carer so boarning eh as hate it all my food goes on food so cant get myself anythin i like


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> i was goin bed cos our friend went off but shes back on so i stay on for bit the i go bed as need be up earlyer as got do my food shop with carer so boarning eh as hate it all my food goes on food so cant get myself anythin i like


My god i know the feeling


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> My god i know the feeling


spelt wrong lol.ment say all my money goes on my food&bills so cant bye myself anything...
i still need cooker&fridge frezzer but i cant afford one...iv had live on fridge stuff with no cooker for 2 years


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> spelt wrong lol.ment say all my money goes on my food&bills so cant bye myself anything...
> i still need cooker&fridge frezzer but i cant afford one...iv had live on fridge stuff with no cooker for 2 years


Bloody hell  surely they can get u a blooming cooker 

i need a new cooker tho  mines old as the hills 

oh nd i know what you ment when you said the food goes on food lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Bloody hell  surely they can get u a blooming cooker
> 
> i need a new cooker tho  mines old as the hills
> 
> oh nd i know what you ment when you said the food goes on food lol


my social worker said i need one too.she cant belive iv had no cooker&no frizer since i lived here which is 2 half years with no cooker&no frezzer&also need other things which i couldent afford?

she gettin grant so i can get one took all this time thou with no money bye nothing


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> my social worker said i need one too.she cant belive iv had no cooker&no frizer since i lived here which is 2 half years with no cooker&no frezzer&also need other things which i couldent afford?
> 
> she gettin grant so i can get one took all this time thou with no money bye nothing


thats discusting it is, 2 anda half bloody years  cant get over that  wtf have u been living off? microwave meals?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> thats discusting it is, 2 anda half bloody years  cant get over that  wtf have u been living off? microwave meals?


things i can put in my microw wave oven...
plus i got cheap grill george fauman


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

plus has be fridge food cos i no frezzer so like i have watch date on everything as fridge stuff go out date quicker.but cos i only get do shoppin once week with carer so got make sure i have week supply of fridge food&make sure i have enoght so dont run out if anything goes out date


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> plus has be fridge food cos i no frezzer so like i have watch date on everything as fridge stuff go out date quicker.but cos i only get do shoppin once week with carer so got make sure i have week supply of fridge food&make sure i have enoght so dont run out if anything goes out date


wtf thats bad, nowonder all ur money goes on food 

they need to get u a fridge freeza and cooker fast, least with a freeza u can buy and store food that will last you a few meals.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> wtf thats bad, nowonder all ur money goes on food
> 
> they need to get u a fridge freeza and cooker fast, least with a freeza u can buy and store food that will last you a few meals.


i no soon as poss..


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> heres pic of my new wheelchair&with me in it.
> can u all tell me what u think of it&me in it if u like?
> 
> my wheelchair is blue&black&has recliner back&head rest to rest my head.
> ...


NICE LOOKING GIRL LOVELY BOOBS


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

borderer said:


> NICE LOOKING GIRL LOVELY BOOBS


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

borderer said:


> NICE LOOKING GIRL LOVELY BOOBS


is this chat up line or what lol but no its forum only....


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

its nice to see you back


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hello, its nice to see you on here again,how are you,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> hello, its nice to see you on here again,how are you,


im more unwell&in more pain so in alot pain non stop&feeling sick&weak&tied so this why not been on as restin alot on bed..
also been hospital non stop for loads different things i have wrong with me..i went hospital yesterday for my mouth&in pain in mouth&said i have nerve prob in mouth&can cause alot pain in mouth&cheacks&head&no treatment for it&will keep getin flare ups.also been for stumuc as have probs with bowel.also went for lower stumuc&as have probs there too so all my stumuc uper&lowerr is effected&very tender&server pains non stop but got have painful tests which i dreadin cos im in enought agney pain..i also get pain in back.so non stop for me..
feel like im dieing as im that bad with so many health probs&server pain non stop mostly all my body is effected...


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

hi i thick your wheelchair is nice i have seen your birds and there are lovely ther look like there love you lots hope to see more vidio soon and speek soon to you to .i have two cats one dog two tortousie two pony and one horse and two fish i love all of them so much


----------

